
280 Slides: PowerPoint made fast and easy, online  - jasonlbaptiste
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-10062927-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware
======
wayne
280 Slides is a brilliant technological feat and I would never be bold enough
to attempt something like Objective J, but I have to say, I don't see the
point of 280 Slides and Google Presentation. Perhaps it's because I'm a
PowerPoint fan boy, but why would anyone use 280 Slides instead of PowerPoint
or Keynote?

I can only see 3 reasons why you would:

\- Cost, though most people pirate PPT/Keynote anyway and big companies can
afford it.

\- For people who don't use Mac or Windows or who switch to random computers a
lot.

\- Multi-user editing at the same time on the same presentation.

That seems to be a real minority of users though, and for just about every
other reason, PowerPoint and Keynote trouce these web-based implementations.
Even basic presentations are faster and easier to make and look nicer in a
native app. For power users, it's no contest.

Is there something I'm not getting?

~~~
pgebhard
Multi-user editing can be really great sometimes. That's something that the
desktop apps don't have or don't use effectively.

Behind-the-scenes version control is in Google Docs, so I'd expect it to be in
their presentation app, too. That can be really handy, as well, and while you
can do versioning decently in Powerpoint, I don't think may people use it.

------
sarvesh
It is made with Cappuccino (cappuccino.org/learn/) which I don't know how many
of you have tried but it is really good. I was looking at alternatives to
Silverlight and Adobe Air when I came across this. The best part is the user
doesn't have download anything for this work on his browser.

